# [Problème réseaux]Hp connection Manager [Résolu]

## Irminia

Bonjour,

Je possède un netbook 110c-1033ez et je souhaiterais le passé sous linux. Cependant après plusieurs recherche je n'ai pas trouvé de drivers pour le logiciel d'hp "Hp connection manager" qui me permet d'avoir internet depuis n'importe ou grâce à la carte sim et la connection gprs de mon FAI.

Cette disponibilité de connexion ayant fait le choix de mon pc, je voulais savoir si certain d'entre vous ont une solution à ce problème (autre que whine...)

Meilleures salutations !Last edited by Irminia on Wed Dec 16, 2009 12:16 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## kwenspc

Salut, peux tu mettre ton titre de topic en conformité avec les règles de ce forum? 

Sinon peux tu expliquer plus en avant ton problème. Tel quel j'y vois une erreur dans les terme: "un driver pour un logiciel"...

Le logiciel "Hp Connection Manager" c'est un logiciel windows je suppose? Ça serait pas un logiciel du style wicd ou NetworkManager par exemple?

De fait, ce que tu cherches c'est pouvoir utiliser ta carte wifi, ta carte réseau et ton accès gprs sous linux. Pour les 2 premiers ça devrait pas être trop compliqué. pour le 3ème ça peut être un peu plus coton. il faudrait que tu trouves les informations le concernant.

----------

## Irminia

Salut,

En effet, il s'agit d'un logiciel du style de NetworkManager, à la différence qu'il "active" la carte sim de mon pc, ce qui me permet d'utiliser le 3g (gprs.swisscom.ch, swisscom étant ici mon FAI):

Mobile Unlimited est déjà intégré dans bon nombre de notebooks. Vous avez ainsi uniquement besoin d’une carte SIM et du modèle tarifaire approprié pour pouvoir surfer.

source: Swisscom mobile unlimited

Les caractéristique de mon pc (actuellement sous 7) est disponible ici

J'avais essayé les logiciels de "base" de network manager concernant le gprs sous ubuntu, en vain.

Désolé si je ne suis pas très claire, je vois pas vraiment comment exprimer la chose :-s

Meilleures salutations

----------

## kwenspc

Ton device gprs/3g est pas détecté par manque du driver adéquat, d'où l'impossibilité de networkmanager de l'utiliser. 

Il ne le voit même pas j'imagine? je veux dire: tu n'as pas de "carte" gprs/3g de listé sous networkmanager?

Pourrais tu aussi nous filer la sortie d'un lspci et d'un lsusb (via un livecd quelconque)?

----------

## Irminia

Salut,

En effet, il ne le voit pas.

Voici les sorties demandées:

lsusb:

```

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 174f:1105 Syntek 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

```

lspci:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. Atheros AR8132 / L1c Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev c0)

```

Il ne semble pas détecté là non plus :-s

A+

----------

## kwenspc

Non en effet  :Neutral: 

amha ça pas pas être simple. Y a de gros risques que ce périphérique soit pas utilisable du tout sous nux. auquel cas, tu ferais mieux de voir pour une clé usb gprs/3g dans laquelle tu mettrais ta carte sim. 

Enfin peut-être que quelqu'un sur ce forum à d'autres idées, un autre avis.

----------

## Irminia

Boarf, c'est l'occasion d'acheté un "vrai" laptop.

Que proposes-tu de 100% compatible gentoo?

----------

## kwenspc

 *Irminia wrote:*   

> Boarf, c'est l'occasion d'acheté un "vrai" laptop.
> 
> Que proposes-tu de 100% compatible gentoo?

 

Le problème c'est que vrai laptop ou non, si ce dernier possède un périf pour utiliser le réseau gprs/3g à coup sûr ce dernier sera pas compatible. Même les clés usb gprs/3g c'est pas la panacée..

Sinon le reste si tu planches sur du intel tu prends pas de risques.

----------

## Irminia

Okay merci, topic passe en [résolu]

A+ et merci encore

----------

